# Clearing that "one" obstacle on your local trail, post your pics.



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

My "white whale" on my local trail. Not really that difficult or sketchy, just got the idea in my head that I couldnt clean it. Finally did it yesterday afternoon. Feels pretty good to not have to go around anymore!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done. That does look sketchy. 

It's funny how silly it seems after you've gotten up your nerve & just make up your mind to do it.

There's an obstacle on my regular loop that has two logs across the trail so that your front & rear tires hit at the same time. I've cleared it a few times but more often than not it ends up as a 'clipless moment' with me on the ground.

Anymore I just dismount & walk it. :lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

this has been giving me trouble...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Hell, those gaps between the pavers look pretty gnarly. I wouldn't even make it to the big yellow log.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats to the OP. I think most of us have done the same thing..Ride past a cool looking obstacle or trail feature and down inside really wanted to try it but had that initial fear of doing so and then one day deciding to give it a go. 

I have done it with logpiles - just when I felt I was ready and my friend prodded me to do it, I finally gave it a go and surprised myself.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

ahhh... .passion, progression, pain my favorite ingredients i can't clear,send or pin anything with!!!

congrats op! what's next for you?


----------



## kylebooth (May 3, 2009)

Still havn't made it over this one successfully. It's way bigger in real life the picture looks so small. Darn Iphone cameras.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

Nice feature. Love the wires under the bridge. Move that cinder block in the ditch and I'd try it.... Knowing my luck, I'd fail and land squarely on that block...


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

kbporter said:


> My "white whale" on my local trail. Not really that difficult or sketchy, just got the idea in my head that I couldnt clean it. Finally did it yesterday afternoon. Feels pretty good to not have to go around anymore!


im not sure how you went around that. but thats what i would do is go around that. only because i have doubts in design and whether it would truly support me and my bike.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

nogod said:


> im not sure how you went around that. but thats what i would do is go around that. only because i have doubts in design and whether it would truly support me and my bike.


There's a small flat bridge just to the right, I was actually standing on it when I took the photo. The whole thing is pretty solid. Before the wires were put in though, they were using paracord for tension... not so much.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

nogod said:


> im not sure how you went around that. but thats what i would do is go around that. only because i have doubts in design and whether it would truly support me and my bike.


Agreed. That construction.....:madman: :nono: :madman:

It might support a rider once or even a few hundred times but that looks like something my father-in-law would build and then dare me to try it. (No offense dad )


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The only thing worse than riding around or not cleaning an obstacle is finally doing it, then realizing there's no one there to see it because you're riding alone.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

*Lol!!!!*



6bobby9 said:


> ...but that looks like something my father-in-law would build and then dare me to try ... )


We must be related...


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

This is my nemesis. Small grades entering and exiting. Narrow under the water fall. It's just in my head


----------



## bgurr85 (Jul 31, 2009)

6bobby9 said:


> ...but that looks like something my father-in-law would build and then dare me to try ... )





Silver_Slug said:


> We must be related...


I didn't say it...but thought it sounded familiar when I read it...


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

I think we all have a Nemesis where we regulary ride, when you conquer it it is awesome, then you notice something else and build up to that... 

evolution of this is, at what point is there something in your ride or where you ride you find out about and you don't have interest in hitting it? There are some drops or features where I've done considerably larger but can't be bothered to hit, any one else find that there are some features on their local loop that can't be bothered to take the time to hit even though they'd have been a Nemesis at some point?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

finally got around this stupid thing not a good pic of it, it blocks the entire trail.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

This don't look like much, but you come up a steep hill and this 15-18" step is at the top. You fall to the left when you don't make it, down into rocks and cactus.....


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's mine on a trail about 3 miles from the house, we call it the "root of all evil". There are a series of roots on a nice steep trail with this one at a 45 degree angle. It doesn't look like much but there is no way to just ride over it, you have to hesitate for a split second and hop the back wheel on it or you will spin out. I make it every other time, I made it in the snow this time...:thumbsup:


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Big wheels gave me the courage to try the Waterfall. Now it's nothing at all...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Lots of them, over the years. Most recent was a drop at Ninham. 
Finally got it, and now it's no big thing.




























Some skinny log rides around here as well, that I've slowly been building up my skinny ability to hit.

Next up: the Green Monster roller in Trumbull - attached pic does it no justice - it's much STIL, long with a short/steep transitioned runout, and a nice lip at the top. The porch/phantom drop at Diablo taunted me last summer as well - it's got to go down this year!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

Most recent is a decent on one of the local trails. I'd show a pic, but I'd get laughed at. lol


----------



## firch (May 12, 2006)

cleaning the "wall of shame" was a good day in my life!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Mai...is that Cliffside at VSP?


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

tjkm said:


> This don't look like much, but you come up a steep hill and this 15-18" step is at the top. You fall to the left when you don't make it, down into rocks and cactus.....


I have one of thsoe at my local trails. It looks small on one side and huge from the other side. I finally made it on my SS the other day.:thumbsup:


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Scrub...Nice Ninham pics.

The Green Monster is one of the things that taunts me when riding in trumbull. I think seeing someone ride it successfully and observing their line would help a ton to conquer some of the mental fear.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

thefriar said:


> Scrub...Nice Ninham pics.
> 
> The Green Monster is one of the things that taunts me when riding in trumbull. I think seeing someone ride it successfully and observing their line would help a ton to conquer some of the mental fear.


Exactly. I can visualize it, but want to see someone hit it...other than in pictures.

Re: Ninham. If I can hit that thing there, I can do the porch. For some reason though, it just really screws with my head, every time.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

santacruzer said:


> Here's mine on a trail about 3 miles from the house, we call it the "root of all evil". There are a series of roots on a nice steep trail with this one at a 45 degree angle. It doesn't look like much but there is no way to just ride over it, you have to hesitate for a split second and hop the back wheel on it or you will spin out. I make it every other time, I made it in the snow this time...:thumbsup:


That trail looks familiar so I checked your profile. Is pic from Stanky? Plan on riding there Monday. Live in Oxford.


----------



## john777 (Nov 21, 2009)

Where is Ninham?


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

chuckie33 said:


> That trail looks familiar so I checked your profile. Is pic from Stanky? Plan on riding there Monday. Live in Oxford.


No, it's from Lakeland (Amen Hill). Stanky could be nasty Monday with the trails just now thawing and rain forecast for this weekend


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been having trouble with this one. It connects to the trail that highdell is having trouble with.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> Mai...is that Cliffside at VSP?


Yes it is


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

john777 said:


> Where is Ninham?


 bout an hour north of NYC


----------



## el saltamontes (Oct 14, 2008)

my "moby dick" is a skinnie over a creek, 7 ft high, 10ft long, slippery and you'd get wet to your bones if you fall, don't mention serious injuries, laughter and mockery! so i keep practicing logs - the most important thing imho is, to keep on doing 'em. the last time i've put my shinguards on an rode some logs was in summer, not sure if i could hit 'em now... well, summer will be back - and maybe i clear that thing...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

lowendrick said:


> bout an hour north of NYC


Yep, what he said. If you get over this way, give a shout to the NY board and get yourself hooked up with a tour.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

This one took some time to muster up to.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

kbporter said:


> My "white whale" on my local trail.


I do like the apple-slicer and cinderblock lurking below. That's a nice psychological touch. Perhaps a pit of fire and upward-facing swords would spice up some of our local features. Maybe some gnomes manning a catherine wheel glaring at the rider as they approach.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

This one is weak, but for some reason it took me a dozen tries to ride up cleanly:








The roots are spaced so that just before you get your back wheel up it, your front wheel meets another root step at a 45-degree angle, and if you get past that, there's one more at a weird angle. It's 100% in my head, as there are harder bits before and after this. So sad.


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

highdelll said:


> this has been giving me trouble...


Well if you didn't ride a Sette you'd be good to go over that! Hahahaha sorry couldnt resist j/k bro.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mojojojoaf said:


> Well if you didn't ride a Sette you'd be good to go over that! Hahahaha sorry couldnt resist j/k bro.


you're prolly right...
Hopefully when I get my V10 I'll have better luck.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Nickle said:


> This one took some time to muster up to.


Epic. Where is that?


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

Nickle said:


> This one took some time to muster up to.


I would video that face plant too:thumbsup:


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

firch said:


> cleaning the "wall of shame" was a good day in my life!


i like the video in there of the wall of shame where someone endos thats priceless


----------



## VanHalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Durtgurl, kudo's for riding down the waterfall, I'm not quite there yet. Here's another piece of National I'm having trouble with. If I take the steps I can almost make it up, I think I lack the legs... seen people clean it taking the line to the right over the boulders.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

pinkrobe said:


> This one is weak, but for some reason it took me a dozen tries to ride up cleanly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because you are going the wrong direction. Gotta go DOWN those.


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

HotBlack said:


> I do like the apple-slicer and cinderblock lurking below. That's a nice psychological touch. Perhaps a pit of fire and upward-facing swords would spice up some of our local features. Maybe some gnomes manning a catherine wheel glaring at the rider as they approach.


Hillarious! Best thing I've read all day


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

frdfandc said:


> Thats because you are going the wrong direction. Gotta go DOWN those.


It's a bicycle. It goes both ways.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pinkrobe said:


> It's a bicycle. It goes both ways.











[HA!! - '4321 posts' woo-hoo!!]


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I used to live in Jackson and would always ride past this step up to boulder to drop on the Jimmy's Mom trail at Teton Pass.

Unfortunately, I moved before I ever worked up the courage to ride it (it's a lot scarier when you don't have health insurance!).


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

VanHalen said:


> Durtgurl, kudo's for riding down the waterfall, I'm not quite there yet. Here's another piece of National I'm having trouble with. If I take the steps I can almost make it up, I think I lack the legs... seen people clean it taking the line to the right over the boulders.


Up? I never try to ride up that section - don't have the legs either. I have seen several riders pinch flat going up that right line. Down is much more fun!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Ahhh....National in Phoenix has numerous obstacles and lines that I've been working on for several years. There is a big ledge step up with an uphill grade that I cleaned a few weeks back. I had tried it a dozen times at least before making it up cleanly. Never come close since that day.

It's the step-up on the right side of this pic and has caused many a pinch flat, no doubt.










Then there is this rocky section that perches you high enough to give pause. This pic was posted just today by another rider. It really wasn't all too hard to get this one (a few tries), but the penalty for falling left is enough to make it sketchy. Pic credit goes to Latedropbob.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

eatdrinkride said:


> Ahhh....National in Phoenix has numerous obstacles and lines that I've been working on for several years. There is a big ledge step up with an uphill grade that I cleaned a few weeks back. I had tried it a dozen times at least before making it up cleanly. Never come close since that day.
> 
> It's the step-up on the right side of this pic and has caused many a pinch flat, no doubt.
> 
> ...


EDR...thanks for the props!!! I've been looking at that sucker for years and finally nailed it yesterday I just pointed it and rolled it out. Getting over the mental aspect was the biggest obstacle, that could be a metaphor for life:thumbsup:


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been trying this for 2 years now. It's a combination of soft sand, loose rocks, a large tree root just before the top and a rock step at the top that stuffs me up each time.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Finally got the courage to ride this one down, semi-slowly. I think I'll be able to handle it a bit better next time. The only problem this place has, is tons of loose sand that can make riding a bit tough.

Looking back up









Looking down









Side shot


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*For me, Two Dollar Hill in Joaquin Miller Park.*

It can be done. I've seen folks do it. I'm not sure if my problem is purely a mental one, or maybe I just don't have the legs to spin up fast enough. I gear down, but somehow get bogged down and lose it before the first railroad tie. The line is to the right, then cut over above the railroad tie, then up the rut. Hardly any room to spin the cranks in the rut.

JRM taking a crack at it, and stalled.... This is just the bottom half:


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

Compared to some of these, mine doesn't seem so rough anymore. My local trail has a dip into a river bed, maybe 15 feet wide from the start of the dip to the top of the climb. \_/ is a good idea of the shape and verticals of it. At the top of the climb, it cuts to a skinny bridge that turns 45 degrees over a downed tree, maybe a foot high. 

I've got the riverbed down, but it's that bridge that keeps getting me. Best I've been able to do is roll straight over it, roll off the tree, then get myself back on the trail.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

The "Notch" on Porcupine Rim...took me a few tries:


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

bquinn said:


> The "Notch" on Porcupine Rim...took me a few tries:


Woah.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Jesus I wouldnt even consider most of the "whales" people post up on here. Bridges still mess with me though, I have no Idea why a bridge twice as wide as the trail becomes difficult, but in my melon it does for some reason.

I rode this the first time and face planted at the boulder, my fault completely, my finger resting on my front brake applied a little pressure as I came down and then as the bike began to flip up I could not get my feet free of the damn toe clips arrrgg, have walked it the last two times, rode all but the part where I ate it yesterday, I'll get it and still watch most of ya'll on all that crazy **** :thumbsup: . Insurance helps, but I hate healing up these days


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 7, 2006)

bquinn said:


> The "Notch" on Porcupine Rim...took me a few tries:


Congratulations!

That's something that needs to be seen in person to appreciate; videos and pics just don't do it justice.

Respect! :thumbsup:


----------



## NoHg (Apr 4, 2007)

This part is choppy with little no bailout room.


----------



## Stunt4Life (Jun 11, 2011)

I run 180mph on a 170hp bike on the track and think the stuff you guys are hitting is retarded dangerous.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Stunt4Life said:


> I run 180mph on a 170hp bike on the track and think the stuff you guys are hitting is retarded dangerous.


Wuss Tracks have Runoff


----------



## Daemon[CRO] (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, wow, I thought I was the only one having nemesis on favorite track. Seems like it's a plague.

But the funny thing is, I got a nemesis which my friend clears with ease, however, he also has nemesis on that track which I clear with ease. We have been trying to explain to each other how to best deal with these obstacles with no success. I firmly believe it's all in our heads, that we can both deal with these bits of track, but something is holding us back.

My enemy is on a downhilly part, where the track flicks a bit to the right, maybe some 5-10 degrees, and then makes a 90 degree turn to the left while increasing descend angle.

He makes it look so easy, as if it was straight. 

Me ... I am afraid that after the right small flick I will not be able to turn left precisely enough and I would crash. Dunno ... goddamn brain. =)


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

On the Upper Javelina trail in the Tortolitas just north of Tucson, near where I live, there is a section near the top saddle on the climb that has defeated me every time so far. Yesterday I finally managed to get up it. Just a question of an inch perfect line, and good sustained crank pressure with perfect weight distribution... This picture is looking down from the top of the section... it doesn't look much, but it is very steep and has a lot of loose stuff around it...










But this section has always, and I am sure will always continue to defeat me. At least going up it... coming down is fine now...


----------



## nvr2low (Jul 26, 2009)

nogod said:


> im not sure how you went around that. but thats what i would do is go around that. only because i have doubts in design and whether it would truly support me and my bike.


was about to post the same thing, i don't think I would trust that to hold me and would end up taking the water crossing instead.....


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

NoHg said:


> This part is choppy with little no bailout room.


Is that the new trail at Buffalo Creek? Looks gnarly.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

firch said:


> cleaning the "wall of shame" was a good day in my life!


This video doesn't make justice of the steepness of this section neither to the rider's skillfulness. What you are doing here is amazing... :thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> It can be done. I've seen folks do it. I'm not sure if my problem is purely a mental one, or maybe I just don't have the legs to spin up fast enough. I gear down, but somehow get bogged down and lose it before the first railroad tie. The line is to the right, then cut over above the railroad tie, then up the rut. Hardly any room to spin the cranks in the rut.
> 
> JRM taking a crack at it, and stalled.... This is just the bottom half:


That is a tuff one!!
I've seen my buddy do it, but he is an animal.
I'm happy if I can make it to the railroad tie....hahaha.
I'll be out there tomorrow after work to give it a try.


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

rockerc said:


> On the Upper Javelina trail in the Tortolitas just north of Tucson, near where I live, there is a section near the top saddle on the climb that has defeated me every time so far. Yesterday I finally managed to get up it. Just a question of an inch perfect line, and good sustained crank pressure with perfect weight distribution... This picture is looking down from the top of the section... it doesn't look much, but it is very steep and has a lot of loose stuff around it...
> 
> 
> > that uphill pic really shows how difficult that would be!


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

deadbolt said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> That's something that needs to be seen in person to appreciate; videos and pics just don't do it justice.
> 
> Respect! :thumbsup:


You're absolutely correct, need to see in person to understand how slippery that section is. 
down at the bottom of the P.R.ST


----------



## Willyg289 (May 17, 2011)

can't believe some of the stuff you guys throw yourselves off...

in awe.


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

Not mine but this kind of stuff fears me of going clipless and Idk if I'd be down to try this. Give this guy props..


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

Fusion said:


> Finally got the courage to ride this one down, semi-slowly. I think I'll be able to handle it a bit better next time. The only problem this place has, is tons of loose sand that can make riding a bit tough.
> 
> Looking back up
> 
> ...


Cypresswood!! that thing is spooky as hell looking as you ride up to the edge, you dont see the wood bridge till the last second & the pics still dont do it justice!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I finally cleared mine...
I dabbed a little, but I am beyond STOKED :cornut:

I woulda had video, but my GF was so excited for me that she dropped the camera and it broke


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow! A lot of great features here! Props to everyone who's cleaned their moby dick's...no pun intended... 

I had my ugly section too! Like most say, it was 90% mental...When I first rode my, brand new, Intense Tracer, I went for it...and guess what I did it! First try! I always used my breaks before and stopped at the middle...never got around to it...until I had the confidence that a new bike gives you. 

Oh an BTW, this section is called "the widow maker" 










Oh and later on the trail, theres this super fun section, and I found what it looked like a hip jump...I manned up and popped a little one...scary at first as I found out my back tire was flat, and I rolled the tire as I pre loaded my bike. I hate that feeling in the stomach


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Northstar large jump line....

Mediums are good and i know i can handle the large line, but that first step-on step-off scares me... The middle part is small, which leaves tons of room for error...

and now im on my 9.5" bike which is just like a brick in the air...


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Off all the drops I've done over the years this one took me the longest time to get up the nerve to do. Looked at it for years. Finally hit it back in 2006

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150721024110431


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

wow. i'm a *****. haha


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Blurr said:


> Jesus I wouldnt even consider most of the "whales" people post up on here. Bridges still mess with me though, I have no Idea why a bridge twice as wide as the trail becomes difficult, but in my melon it does for some reason.


With me, it's often the penalty for failure that intimidates. Go off the trail an inch -- no problem. Go off the bridge an inch, and you crash and burn. It's the not knowing how to fail safely that worries me sometimes.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

exactly. i only ride an "obstacle" if i know there is a safe bailing point. narrow bridges dont offer that!


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

NicoleB28 said:


> exactly. i only ride an "obstacle" if i know there is a safe bailing point. narrow bridges dont offer that!


Maybe we just haven't learned the technique for failing safely. Sometimes I think it might make sense to learn to fail first, and then tackle the obstacle second.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

on my last ride, a rider failed on a bridge. slashed himself up on the rocks below. i dont think there would have been a right way to land on them


----------



## tdhood (Apr 1, 2005)

ARCHAIC said:


> Cypresswood!! that thing is spooky as hell looking as you ride up to the edge, you dont see the wood bridge till the last second & the pics still dont do it justice!!


I saw that the other day - first time I'd ridden Cypresswood all the way to the bowl in 5+ years. My only thought was "yeah, right."

I have far too much respect for gravity to even attempt some of the stuff pictured in this thread. I'd rather ride tomorrow, too.

Don't have a pic of my personal whale, but it's an up-n-down through a 30' deep gully that I've never been able to ride up. There's a 12" step about 3/4 up that I've always stalled out on. Funny thing, since I've started riding singlespeed, I've been able to ride it 90% of the time. There's a lot to be said for committing to the obstacle.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

JonathanGennick said:


> Maybe we just haven't learned the technique for failing safely. Sometimes I think it might make sense to learn to fail first, and then tackle the obstacle second.


Hi Jonathan,

I agree with you 100% especially when we're speaking of riding on skinny bridges. This video has been a "body saver" for me as it teaches a number of techniques for exiting skinny bridges before successful completion.

West Coast Style Freeride Fundamentals
https://www.westcoaststyle.net/xcart/product.php?productid=1&cat=0&page=1&featured

Enjoy,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

Y'all need to get together with my guys that ride, usually Saturdays around 9am. I've been posting ride info here lately. http://forum.thetexasoutdoors.com/


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

Man, you guys have some awesome terrain. The only thing ive found that i couldnt manage so far is a 4-5 foot hill where its super steep the first few feet then the top foot is a straight ledge. Ive gotten my front tire up on the ledge but havent managed to get my rear over it.


----------



## klaxed (Jul 26, 2011)

I have one thing that was psyching me out for a little while. While riding Ryan's Trail at Duthie Hills, the beginning has this ramp that doesn't seem too bad when you look at it from the side, but from up top it looks gnarly. I finally rolled it after going around it at least 6-8 times. Still scary but now I know how it feels.


----------

